# GTX 1080 oder 2. GTX 980Ti



## CalleYT (22. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin zurzeit am überlegen ob ich mir eine GTX 1080 oder eine GTX 980Ti kaufen soll. Aktuell Besitz ich eine GTX 980Ti von MSI und würde halt gerne wissen ob es
sich lohnt eine 2. GTX 980Ti zu holen oder auf die neue GTX 1080 zu warten. Vom Preis sind beide ja fast identisch.

Was meint ihr: ''MSI GTX 980Ti SLI'' oder ''GTX 1080''

Gruß
Calle


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Was heißt "lohnen" ? Brauchst die Power denn? Mit ner zweiten 980 Ti wärst du aber sicher schneller unterwegs, denn eine 1080 ist "nur" so stark wie ein SLI aus 2x GTX 980 non-Ti. Aber du vergisst da einiges:

- wenn die Karten gleichteuer sind, du aber die 1080 holst, würdest du ja für den Verkauf der GTX 980 Ti was bekommen. Damit wäre die 1080 also deutlich billiger als eine zweite 980 Ti. Wenn du für die alte 980 Ti zB noch 300€ bekommst, dann kostet dich eine 1080 also 300€ weniger. Bei eBay gehen gebrauchte MSI 980 Ti aber derzeit sogar noch für 450-550€ weg...
- die Karten sind NICHT gleichteuer. Ich weiß nicht, welche MSI du GENAU hast, aber die GTX 980 Ti 6GD5T OC kostet ab 630€, die Gaming 6G ab 650€. Nur die seltene Gaming 6G "Golden Edition" wäre teurer. Eine 1080 ist aktuell aber mit 780€ gelistet und wird ein paar Wochen auch eher bei 750€ bleiben.   
- reicht denn Dein Netzteil für eine zweite 980 Ti? Wenn nein, dann kommen da weitere 80€ aufwärts dazu
- kann Dein Board denn auch SLI? Das ist ja nicht selbstverständlich

Ansonsten wäre ein 980 Ti SLI schneller, wobei es immer Spiele gibt, die ein Problem mit SLI haben und wo entweder kein Leistungsplus hast oder es sogar GAR nicht im SLI geht oder mit MiniRucklern einhergeht.


----------

